

5 Ways to Become a High-Class Networker Without Awkward Phone Calls - adammichaelc
http://bizglue.wordpress.com/2008/04/15/5-ways-to-be-a-quality-networker-without-awkward-follow-up-calls/

======
tonystubblebine
"You give people what they want to be given."

That's the secret to great PR also, which is just a special case of
networking.

~~~
adammichaelc
So true. I think it even goes deeper than that. In some sense, it's the secret
to a happy family (not that you become a push-over and literally give
everybody exactly what they want -- especially not your kids) and happy
relationships.

Maybe an even better way to word it is "Think about other's needs before your
own, and act on other's needs before your own."

The only way it works is if it's sincere.

